# PFS



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Thought I.d try some PFS this morning. I was hot twice in the same spot by the 8mm ball. ie on my index finger nail on what seemed to be the other side of the forks( not the side you see when you line up) I was holding the forks using the normal brace grip, index finger hooked around the upper fork. 
2 questionsid the ammo not leave the pouch?
Why would it do this?
Can you tweak too much?
I definitely twisted - was very methodical. 
Any ideas?
Cheers ...photo attached


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Not sure I follow your comments correctly. If the bands are fouled in anyway, the ball can get stuck in the pouch and return to you on the shot rebound. Not sure how you hit your fingernail?

Hitting yourself on the rebound from the ball stuck in the pouch is called a "Return to Sender". These can be very dangerous and ALWAYS inspect your bands are straight just before pulling back and taking a shot.

Also, from your previous comments, I think you are a step or two ahead of your skill level. Go slow and take your time.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Stuck in the pouch , my thoughts.
Definitely running before I can walk. I.m just trying a different daily routine ie trying all types of stuff. Fair point.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

One tip is to use what I call non-lethal ammo until skill and confidence is established . By that I'm talking about 68 caliber rubber paintballs . They are about the same size as a 5/8 inch glass marble that the Pickle Fork Guru Dgui uses and prefers . Mistakes with this rubber ammo will not damage your slingshot or surrounding objects . It won't have the injury potential of glass or steel . Now you can relax and figure this thing out . In the meantime besides twisting and tweaking remember a proper grip of the shooter is mandatory to prevent fork and hand hits . The forks need s to be parallel and not allowed to cant unevenly . The wrist as straight as possible . The pouch needs to be released evenly keeping the bands equal in length . Start with light weight gear and move heavier once you got it . Confidence will develop .


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Yeah I.ll buy some of those Treefork. Thanks for the suggestion.I.ll do that before I practise next.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I have one very important suggestion for you, if you're not wearing safety glasses you need to!


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Wearing glasses and an archery glove ... I.m not that daft.


----------

